# How tall / big is a 20lb co2 tank from hydroponics ?



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Im planning on pressurized co2... I may get a 20lb tank for markham hydroponics ... I was just wondering if it will fit under my big als sting ray stand... How tall is it?"


Also another question be good if anyone can answer this one..
How long would a 20lb tank last in a 33 gallon tank? 


Thanks

*edit* 20lb might not fit  ugh 
I might need to just work with a 10lb...


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Canadianbettas said:


> Im planning on pressurized co2... I may get a 20lb tank for markham hydroponics ... I was just wondering if it will fit under my big als sting ray stand... How tall is it?"
> 
> Also another question be good if anyone can answer this one..
> How long would a 20lb tank last in a 33 gallon tank?
> ...


I am not at home, so I am taking a guess here, ususally it's too tall to fit into any standard tank stand. I think it's a bit more than 3' but not at 4' yet.
It's heavy for a 130 lbs guy to lift. You'll manage, but it's heavy.
It should last about 1 year, provide there is no leaking or you are not pushing you tank into the high ppm.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

